# My flight in a B-17 Flying Fortress.



## Rusker (Nov 18, 2007)

Went on a flight a few months back and figured I'd post up a few photos. 

I bought my dad a ticket last year, and he returned the favor this year. An expensive flight, but it was worth every minute. 











I was able to stand up and stick my head out from the top. Such an amazing view! 






Scanning the horizon for the enemy.  













Interesting view of the engine... 





Next year I'm hoping to fly in a B25.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice pics! Must have been a fun hop.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 18, 2007)

I've seen that one and the other Collings Foundation birds. I'll get a ride on one of them eventually...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 18, 2007)

I flew on 9-0-9 back in 1994 and the B24 in 1995.


----------



## v2 (Nov 19, 2007)

8)


----------



## Heinz (Nov 19, 2007)

this is something on my to do list when I get over to the USA one day.

Awesome stuff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice pics! Definitely something I'll do when I get over to America again.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 19, 2007)

Very cool 8) 

One of these days, I just gotta take a ride in a fort  

TO


----------



## ccheese (Nov 19, 2007)

Rusker:
Back in the early '50's, we had two of them at NAS Norfolk, when I was 
in VC-62. One was set up for VIP (party) transport, the other for SAR.
I flew in both of them many, many times. We called them PB-1's. It is
quite a bird !!

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## corsairfreak (Nov 20, 2007)

You are one very lucky guy! I am totally envious! Great pictures too. 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2007)

I echo corsairfreaks comments! what aride that would be!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 21, 2007)

One thing thats hard to describe about flying in these old warbirds is the noise and vibration.


----------



## Rusker (Nov 26, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> One thing thats hard to describe about flying in these old warbirds is the noise and vibration.



Exactly!

It was by far the loudest, coldest, roughest plane ride I've ever been on and loved every second! Although I don't know where people got the courage to be on a plane like this for hours on end with the possibility of not coming back. A truly great generation.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2007)

WOW! Jealousy is a cruel mistress.....


----------

